# Planning my first blend from grapes



## jgmann67 (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm gearing myself up for the possibilities that come with the fall harvest in California. 

I'm planning a blend of about 85% Cabernet; 10% Cab Franc; and 5% Petit Verdot - mostly from grapes (though 1 juice pail isn't a bad idea). I understand that it's best to ferment separately and blend after fermentation is complete. But, let's suppose I want 12 gallons of Cab; and 6 gallons each of the other two. I figure I'd just blend up 15 gallons and bottle the rest straight up; or, do 20 gallons of Cab, use 5 gallons (3 and 2 respectfully) of the other two, and bottle the rest...

So, I'm really shopping for some input right now. Am I crazy? Why is it bad to blend and then ferment? What blends have you done and with what results?

I already see the need for a big brute primary. What do I do about clearing? Aging??

I've only been at this hobby for a year and have only made kits so far. So, for me - this is a huge step... All advice is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 22, 2016)

I love your enthusiasm, but for your first batch from grapes, why not simplify a bit and go with a single varietal, or a simple field blend, like 80% Cab, 20% Merlot? There are a lot of variables to deal with, and trying to manage 3 ferments can get a little busy - especially the first couple days. Then again: go big, or go home, right?


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 22, 2016)

If you blend, then ferment you have less control over what the final taste will be. If you cemetery, then blend, you have complete control over how the final tastes. 

All that being said I kind of agree, for the first you might be better going smaller rather than larger.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 22, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Then again: go big, or go home, right?




EXACTLY!!! If I'm going to step to the plate, I'm swinging for the fence, dangit!

Really, I want to do a blend that I know I'm going to love. And, that blend is like magic for me. Gotta research oak and tannin choices. But, I'm fixated for now.

Why is it bad to field blend?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 22, 2016)

My $0.02. Unless you have at least some decent experience with checking pH, TA, Brix (get a cheap refractometer off Amazon or eBay for fresh grapes so much easier than a hydrometer before fermentation starts with all the seeds, and skins etc.) I would go with 2 varietals and make 2 wines out of them. My first time out I made 6G of Cab Sauv and 6G of Merlot fermented separately using different yeast and then after the wines had gone through barrel time and bulk aging in carboy as well I blended them up into 75% Cab Sauv - 25% Merlot and then the reverse blend. The next year I felt comfortable enough to go up from there to 6 Primaries, then 8 Primaries...... It gets to be a lot of work trying to figure out all the numbers, if you need to adjust acid, brix, etc all in a timely fashion.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 22, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> My $0.02. Unless you have at least some decent experience with checking pH, TA, Brix (get a cheap refractometer off Amazon or eBay for fresh grapes so much easier than a hydrometer before fermentation starts with all the seeds, and skins etc.) I would go with 2 varietals and make 2 wines out of them. My first time out I made 6G of Cab Sauv and 6G of Merlot fermented separately using different yeast and then after the wines had gone through barrel time and bulk aging in carboy as well I blended them up into 75% Cab Sauv - 25% Merlot and then the reverse blend. The next year I felt comfortable enough to go up from there to 6 Primaries, then 8 Primaries...... It gets to be a lot of work trying to figure out all the numbers, if you need to adjust acid, brix, etc all in a timely fashion.




That's fair, Mike. I plan on getting/ using testing equipment. But, yeah - I get the concern. I've got some time to think.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 23, 2016)

jgmann67 said:


> Why is it bad to field blend?



It's not inherently bad. There are pros and cons.

Primarily:

Pro: ease of fermenting one batch

Con: loss of total control over final product

My first blend was a 50/50 Cab/Merlot. Turned out just fine. If I'm not mistaken, @JohnT often does an 80/20 Cab-Merlot field blend with Chilean grapes.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 23, 2016)

As a practice, I field blend. 

Everyone here is correct. You get much more control over the final product when you ferment, then blend. 

The reason I blend then ferment is that I can get a pretty good idea on what a final wine will be like by examining and tasting the grapes before I purchase them. I then can decide if another varietal would bolster the wine in a positive way. I have to say that things don't always go to plan with this method. 

I have always wanted to try post blending, but have figured that this would take additional storage, time, and effort.


----------



## salcoco (Feb 23, 2016)

blending before fermentation as stated by most relinquishes control of final product.
the grapes will change from year to year so that this years blend may not be equal to last year's blend. let us get back to original questions. fermenting the three grapes is not the problem it is the quantity that you propose that may become difficult. I would suggest 5-6 gallons of each variety, fermented separately. do not blend until wine is clear and aged sufficiently at least 6 months or more. determine optimum blend of first two grapes. assuming A and B as the grapes try blends of 80A20b, 70a30b, 60a 40b etc. using bench trials . once first blend is selected make a small batch and then blend with C. make a bottle sample of final blend and let it sit for about a month. some blends will drop sediment over time or even fight each other in taste etc. if final blend is stable then bottle. bottle remaining wine as single as varietals. once you get the experience on the smaller quantity go with the larger volumes.


----------



## NorCal (Feb 23, 2016)

Agree with salcoco. Ferment separately, find the best cab/cf blend, then try 1% incremental adds of the PV. An excellent professional winemaker in my neck of the woods uses PV like icing on the cake, just a little bit, depending on what the wine needs. I hand picked, crushed, fermented 25 lbs or so of PV this year, so I would have a gallon of the magic juice to blend with this year's Mourvedre and Barbera.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 24, 2016)

salcoco said:


> blending before fermentation as stated by most relinquishes control of final product.
> the grapes will change from year to year so that this years blend may not be equal to last year's blend. let us get back to original questions. fermenting the three grapes is not the problem it is the quantity that you propose that may become difficult. I would suggest 5-6 gallons of each variety, fermented separately. do not blend until wine is clear and aged sufficiently at least 6 months or more. determine optimum blend of first two grapes. assuming A and B as the grapes try blends of 80A20b, 70a30b, 60a 40b etc. using bench trials . once first blend is selected make a small batch and then blend with C. make a bottle sample of final blend and let it sit for about a month. some blends will drop sediment over time or even fight each other in taste etc. if final blend is stable then bottle. bottle remaining wine as single as varietals. once you get the experience on the smaller quantity go with the larger volumes.




This sounds like a test of will... Self control... Patience... Okay. I'm in. My only concern is not having enough cab to make the volume I want in the end.


----------



## NorCal (Feb 24, 2016)

jgmann67 said:


> This sounds like a test of will... Self control... Patience... Okay. I'm in. My only concern is not having enough cab to make the volume I want in the end.



I started 150 gallons in 2015...you can never have too much


----------



## salcoco (Feb 24, 2016)

winemaking is science, art and Patience with a capital P.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 24, 2016)

NorCal said:


> I started 150 gallons in 2015...you can never have too much



Being an hour and a half from Napa, you can probably get as much as you want, too (well, up to the 200 gallon limit, anyway). Lucky dog.

Okay - so, I'm thinking that by the time I'm ready to buy my grapes and get going, I'll need to have a complete inventory of equipment needed.

I have two 7.5 gallon primaries for the CF and PV; will need to get a brute for the CS.
I have all the usual wine equipment for kit wine making; but, I'll need test equipment.
I'll need to pick out my yeasts and get a better understanding of what MLF is all about. 

Beyond that, I don't know what I don't know...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 24, 2016)

How will your crush/destem and press your grapes? Those are two huge efforts that will require some equipment for the volume you expect to do.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 24, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> How will your crush/destem and press your grapes? Those are two huge efforts that will require some equipment for the volume you expect to do.



I'm planning on buying from Harford Vineyards this fall (varietal availability still a question, I know), but they de-stem and press for a fee. If this is something that works out, it might make sense to go in with some other wine makers and buy my own equipment. But, the cost from Harford is fairly nominal. So, a decision to buy that equipment is a long way down the road.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 24, 2016)

jgmann67 said:


> I'm planning on buying from Harford Vineyards this fall (varietal availability still a question, I know), but they de-stem and press for a fee. If this is something that works out, it might make sense to go in with some other wine makers and buy my own equipment. But, the cost from Harford is fairly nominal. So, a decision to buy that equipment is a long way down the road.



I have a press, but they do my desteming and crushing there for me. Worth the money, IMHO. Start looking on Craigslist for a press.


----------



## jgmann67 (Apr 3, 2016)

Rethinking my options on the blend... Thinking simpler is better. Do a straight cab, a straight merlot, a petit sirah or cab franc... Then, blend 1/2 the cab with some of the other two to make a Cali Meritage. Bottle 4 different wines. Best of all worlds.


----------



## Busabill (Apr 4, 2016)

Jim, it sounds like they are all giving you great advice! 2015 was the first year I did it from grapes and I'm really glad I went simple and did 100 pounds of Cab S, 100 pounds of Zin and about 50 pounds of Malbec. Figuring out the numbers and tracking everything was not easy my first time, I could not imagine adding complications like field blending. Now that they are all 7 months down the road I can play with them and taste them for what they are. The control is much easier this way! Have fun and try not to over think it. What you end up with in the end will most likely not be what you envisioned but much better because of the control. Oh, and with the first time MLF, patience!!!! I know........ Cheers!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm all for keeping it simple the first time. My first go, I just went with 3 lugs (108lbs) of Petite Sirah. Managing the logistics of moving buckets of crushed grapes from car to winery, testing pH, trying to get a decent SG reading with a hydrometer (I've since purchased a refractometer), and all the other details was enough. I'd be tempted to go with Cab Sauv and Merlot. They will blend well and can stand well on their own. I'd also begin procuring the following:

1) pH meter along with calibration and storage solutions
2) Refractometer
3) Punch down tool (https://morewinemaking.com/products/wine-cap-punch-tool-small.html)
4) Press - start scouring Craigslist now.

Download and read the following: http://morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wredw.pdf


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 4, 2016)

jg - my equipment is your equipment, unless I'm using it at that moment.

Best punchdown tool I found: https://www.therestaurantstore.com/items/173570
It's in Mechanicsburg, works great and is cheap.

I think Scotzin's has a good refractometer thingy. I used my hydrometer but it was a pain at times.

Butt bucket press worked great, and unless we are pressing on the same day you might as well use mine until you find a press. I have a big butt so I get good efficency. Once you find that (the press, not the butt) I can borrow from you 

I have chemicals to test your TA and the kit to test for completion when you do MLF. Assuming we are doing wine at the same time that works out since I usually only make one or two batches and you can easily test four to five wines per sheet. You can send samples home with my brother, I'll figure out something to give the man who has everything, no worries. Or I can come up and do the test there so you can see how easy it is, gives us a reason to sample some wine.

You should probably get the pH meter, I know you well enough that you are saving for the fancy one that also does SO2, which is good since you get what you pay for.

Cheers!


----------



## jgmann67 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks, Craig. Okay... Looks like I have some reading to do.


----------

